# I'm hooked on Hawaiian coffee!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm currently fixated on 100% Kona coffee my gf brought back from Hawaii earlier last month. Mmm mmmm good - the roaster must be very good as the beans have 0 (0!) hint of any bitterness despite the rich flavor and aroma they give.

Out of curiosity, any coffee nuts out there on GTAA? I mean burr grinders and automatic espresso-machine fanatics (I'd be one if I didn't spend what I do on the reef). I'm currently just a French-press kind of folk.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know.. I think I could -easily- be a coffee freak.. But I am just too shy and I don't usually venture far from tims. LOL


----------

